# Bella goes for first professional grooming today!



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I am so excited! Now that my little Bella's shots are complete, she finally gets to go to her first professional grooming...today! I will be sure to post pics of her when she is done.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hope - great. Take before and after pix


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Looking forward to pictures  :wub:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Good luck, Bella! Can't wait to see your gorgeous pics


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

We love pics!!! Can't wait to see that little ball of fluff later today.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Here is Bella's "before" picture...she is looking especially scruffy because today is Wednesday and I normally bathe her every Sunday but I skipped this past Sunday knowing that she was going to the groomer today. When I dropped her off, the groomer said that she liked Bella's coat and that it should not cause me too much trouble with knotting because it was a "good" coat.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What a cute little fluffy thing! So sweet!! Don't look too "grown up" now sweetie!!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> What a cute little fluffy thing! So sweet!! Don't look too "grown up" now sweetie!!!


 
That's what I was thinking. I love the fluffy, messy, puppy look! I am sure she will be beautiful when I pick her up and then after one good round of the zoomies, she will be a little bath mat all over again!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG but time flies. It's hard to believe that she's finished her shots and is going to the groomers for the first time.

She's adorable -- and we need lots and lots and lots of pictures of her.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I can not wait to see pictures of Bella when she gets home -- wow she got so big already!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just checking for an update. Hoping all is going well!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

waiting for the little fluffy girl's new do'........


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Bella is so cute.....can't wait to see pics of her new cut!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The waiting is torture!:w00t: :tumbleweed::Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Ok Hope.. time to get off the treadmill and post some pics.....:thumbsup:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Is she done yet?


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Sorry for the wait ladies! No treadmill, Linda but I was busy working out horses. It was hard to get a pic of her. She didn't want to sit still. Here she is - my pretty baby![URL="http://







[/URL]


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I have to brag and add that the groomer said that Bella was one of the best behaved "first groom" puppies she has done. Yep - I am a proud mommy today!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

babycake7 said:


> Sorry for the wait ladies! No treadmill, Linda but I was busy working out horses. It was hard to get a pic of her. She didn't want to sit still. Here she is - my pretty baby![URL="http://
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope, she looks gorgeous!! She looks soooooo sweet! :wub::wub::wub:

But, you know what ... she looked adorable right before her grooming, too!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Yay, Bella! I don't blame you for being proud of her, Hope. She looks soo sweet and so clean and fluffy :wub:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

She is sooooo cute!! The groomer didn't cut too much and she looks great. You should be a proud mommy!! :chili:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

She was weighed when there and she is 3 lbs.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Hope, Bella is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

She's so adorable, Hope.:wub::wub: But I need a full body, side view too. Come on, get out the superglue to keep her in place. :w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> She's so adorable, Hope.:wub::wub: But I need a full body, side view too. Come on, get out the superglue to keep her in place. :w00t::HistericalSmiley:


OMD Sue, that is a brilliant idea...I always used a staple gun. So messy.

Bella looks just gorgeous. Such a good little girl!:wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Ohhhh... She looks lovely!!!!! Still looks like fluffy little puppy !! I love it !!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Hope -- little Bella looks soooooooooo cute with her new bow and grooming. I think I can even smell how great and clean she smells right through the computer.

More pictures -- please!!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Bella looks beautiful...more pics please.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh my, that is one little piece of cuteness right there. I'm sure you're too busy snuggling to take more pix right now!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Little Bella breeze looks so adorable! So so so cute! And well behaved


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sylie said:


> OM*D Sue, that is a brilliant idea...I always used a staple gun. So messy.*
> 
> Bella looks just gorgeous. Such a good little girl!:wub:


Staple guns are too loud too. Super glue is super quiet.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Here's a couple more views - and don't worry she is just sitting on my son's lap before she was placed in her car seat.[URL="http://







[/URL][/URL]


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Don't know what happened to the second one - trying again.[URL="http://







[/URL]


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

she so cute.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Love her with you son...who is so handsome!!! You're so blessed, Hope. I remember when you were on your search for a maltese and so discouraged. And baby look at you and Bella now. :chili::chili:


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

She looks great! I love her in the pillows. Such a little princess.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

babycake7 said:


> Don't know what happened to the second one - trying again.http://[img]http://i1059.photobucket.com/albums/t437/ranch0799/1546cbf2.jpg[/img]


 
Well hello there Miss cutie Bella :wub: Oh my gosh Hope she looks adorable. And she looks so darn sweet, playful and loveable!!!!! AND she was the best behaved puppy the groomer ever had :chili: Well of course :wub: Leo's first time, he tinkled on the groomers table, :blush: Bella is a heart stealer. Um and um so is your son :wub: Tell those girls, that I know are chasing him, to leave him alone . 

Oh Hope she is a doll.

hugs and love.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

She is an absolute doll!!!!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

What a cutie and your son is very handsome.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

She looks WONDERFUL!!!!!!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Love her with you son...who is so handsome!!! You're so blessed, Hope. I remember when you were on your search for a maltese and so discouraged. And baby look at you and Bella now. :chili::chili:


Bella loves my son soooo much. She must see him FIRST in the morning and wake him up with her kisses or she gets very upset. I remember how sad I was too when I was looking for my Maltese. It was not a fun experience, but now that I have my sweet little girl, I can look back and say that it was TOTALLY worth it. She is a gem!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Hope -- someone once said "good things come to those who wait" and that's what happened to you. By waiting, you found just the perfect fluff for you and your family. Bella Breeze is adorable and so happy. And she is always adorable with your son. You can tell how much they love each other.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh Hope, Bella is so beautiful! I can't believe how big she has gotten, but she does still look like a puppy, even with her "big girl" hairdo.
Did the pretty pink bow stay in?


----------

